# hair loss post cycle?



## Tha Don (Jan 16, 2006)

i've noticed that a fair bit of my hair has been falling out today, not just a few hairs but quite a lot! there was a fair bit of hair left on my pillow this morning and i got a lot on my hands today whilst i was grooming my hair before uni

now i've had the flu over the past week, could this just be a result of that? or could it be due to my past cycle which ended over a month ago now? i have no history of MPB in my family, my dad has a full head of hair and so does my grandad! in fact i don't know any bald guys in my family, i'm a bit worried though as i wouldn't want to be the 1st


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2006)

It isn't the flu. I lose more hair between cycles, personally.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 16, 2006)

weird, why is that?

is this a cause for concern? like in a few months will i have gone bald, or is it pretty common once you get into middle age?


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 16, 2006)

luckly i shave my dome


----------



## rgrmike74 (Jan 16, 2006)

just shave your head and move on..


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 17, 2006)

rgrmike74 said:
			
		

> just shave your head and move on..


maybe i don't want to do that because i look like a total muppet with a shaved head? i couldn't live if i didn't have a decent head of hair mate


----------



## Mags (Jan 17, 2006)

*Hair!!*



			
				young d said:
			
		

> maybe i don't want to do that because i look like a total muppet with a shaved head? i couldn't live if i didn't have a decent head of hair mate


 
Hell, I hear ya bro. Some guys suit skinheads, some don't. Birds prefer me loads more with my hair than when used to shave it. Some us are just too damn good looking to give up their hair. Im genetically fucked and will lose mine anyhow as my family is ridden with MPB, but untill then its all about keeping ya barnet! Unfortunately for me too, I look like some sort of neo nazi ( I look kind've german with a shaved head, don't know why, but its never about that either) and the only photos I've got left with my skinhead, i'm in a england football shirt and look like some hooligan twat. Keep the hair D!! 
Finasteride (proscar) may be the way forward whilst your on cycle, as it blocks the majority of test converting to DHT which is what aggravates the hair follicles. However, some dispute that reducing DHT can effect the amount of gains when on cycle (and naturally) and DHT also halts estrogen build up too so ive read. Personally, concerning gains, I wouldn't have thougt it would halt them on a noticeable scale. It's relatively cheap and ive got it off the web 3 previous times and its been a legit well priced order. I only ran a maintenance of 1.25mg ED ( roughly 1 5mg tab split into 4) but apparently when on gear, you may want to boost that to 5mg a day ( it can get bit expensive then and people have said 5mg+ ED can cause dick droop etc.), 1 mg ED with 5mg E5D. Good luck Unit.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 17, 2006)

Some estrogen is needed for a healthy scalp and SERMs or AIs like arimidex, nolvadex, clomid etc. can cause increased shedding.

Also hair cycles of growth and regrowth are actually months long.  Depending on what you took you can have after effects of up to say 6 months in duration from when you cycled.  After a moderate tren cycle for 2 months or so afterwards I was shedding like it was my third job.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 17, 2006)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Some estrogen is needed for a healthy scalp and SERMs or AIs like arimidex, nolvadex, clomid etc. can cause increased shedding.
> 
> Also hair cycles of growth and regrowth are actually months long.  Depending on what you took you can have after effects of up to say 6 months in duration from when you cycled.  After a moderate tren cycle for 2 months or so afterwards I was shedding like it was my third job.


okay

but i don't actually have a clue how it works, say i shed hair for a bit, will i stop shedding it eventually, and providing i'm not bald i should keep what i've got?

don't steroids just speed up MPB? but if i am not genetically pre-disposed to MPB then i shouldn't go bald already should i?

after your 2 months of shedding post tren, did the situation improve itself, and is your hair okay now?

i'm probably just being paranoid i guess, my last cycle only lasted 3 weeks till i scrapped it, to see hairs falling out a few months on, just something i'd never have expected


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 17, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> Hell, I hear ya bro. Some guys suit skinheads, some don't. Birds prefer me loads more with my hair than when used to shave it. Some us are just too damn good looking to give up their hair. Im genetically fucked and will lose mine anyhow as my family is ridden with MPB, but untill then its all about keeping ya barnet! Unfortunately for me too, I look like some sort of neo nazi ( I look kind've german with a shaved head, don't know why, but its never about that either) and the only photos I've got left with my skinhead, i'm in a england football shirt and look like some hooligan twat. Keep the hair D!!
> Finasteride (proscar) may be the way forward whilst your on cycle, as it blocks the majority of test converting to DHT which is what aggravates the hair follicles. However, some dispute that reducing DHT can effect the amount of gains when on cycle (and naturally) and DHT also halts estrogen build up too so ive read. Personally, concerning gains, I wouldn't have thougt it would halt them on a noticeable scale. It's relatively cheap and ive got it off the web 3 previous times and its been a legit well priced order. I only ran a maintenance of 1.25mg ED ( roughly 1 5mg tab split into 4) but apparently when on gear, you may want to boost that to 5mg a day ( it can get bit expensive then and people have said 5mg+ ED can cause dick droop etc.), 1 mg ED with 5mg E5D. Good luck Unit.


thanks for the info mate


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 17, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> okay
> 
> but i don't actually have a clue how it works, say i shed hair for a bit, will i stop shedding it eventually, and providing i'm not bald i should keep what i've got?
> 
> ...



I have somewhat of a clue how it works from anecdotal feedback over at anabolicminds.  There are some concerned and smart dudes over there.

Various steroids do speed up MPB but how much varies between the individual.  It is possible you could very quickly be a 75 year old dude given your choice of steroids in high enough amounts.

The thing to realize is that shedding does not mean hair loss necessarily.  Before going bald you might need to shed your hairs multiple times.  Each time they tend to grow back thinner and weaker than before.  It is actually pretty similar to what happens to females post natally.  

Other factors such as stress, poor diet and inadequate nutrition/ bad physical environments can exascerbate hair loss as well.  So there is much to consider.  I have had direct problems from these even b/f steroid use wrt shedding.

If you are very concerned about it I suggest altering the way you think about steroid use.  You may have to go to very low doses of Test for example to keep from going bald too soon in addition to taking prophylactic drugs like finasteride or regrowth drugs like minoxidil.  

I personally have had bad hair loss from Test (stops when I stop taking it), Tren (continues for several months post cycle even with short esters) and M5aa.  Nolvadex is perhaps the worst possible thing for my head.

To answer your question, my hair grew back decently long after the Tren cycle but after two years of use it is still much much thinner than when I started the roids.  

I am considering whether or not I want to go on minoxidil for the rest of my life or not (I'd rather give myself multiple shots per day than rub that shit on my scalp every day twice a day).  I am also concerned about the potential libido issues with taking finasteride.  Maybe not so much if I decide to do TRT at a young age.  For now it is cycling low doses of stuff like Test and Superdrol for me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 18, 2006)

male pattern baldness comes from the mothers side of the family, no?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah no one on my mothers side is bald, my grandad is on my mothers side, he must be well in his 60's now and has a thick head of hair


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 18, 2006)

according to this it would suggest that what i'm experiencing is just temporary, and could be due to several causes


> What is the normal cycle of hair growth and loss?
> 
> At any one time, about 10 percent of the hair on your scalp is in a resting phase. After 2 to 3 months, the resting hair falls out and new hair starts to grow in its place. This growing phase lasts for 2 to 6 years. Each hair grows approximately 1 centimeter per month during this phase. About 90 percent of the hair on your scalp is growing at any one time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mags (Jan 18, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> male pattern baldness comes from the mothers side of the family, no?


 
Yeah, that's what I've always been told, but my grandad on my mothers side only starting losing his hair round 75 years old. (Obviously it was probably before that but not that noticeable and think its due to just old age rather than MPB). My brother looks the uncanny spitting image of him along with the same mannerisms etc and has a full head of hair and he's nearly 28. I on the other hand am nearly 24, am the blatent copy of my old man in looks etc and he's bald and so was his dad. Now My bro is 4 years older than me, takes after my mothers side and is normal on the hair issue. Me, however, I'm younger and take after my old man. I've still got my hair, but it does seem thinner than the recent years ( definate change since now and before I went to uni a few years ago) and imagine it'll be gone on top by the time i'm 30 like my old mans was. shit. In this instance, it seems its from the fathers side. His mother was fully haired on her bonce too BTW.


----------



## Stu (Jan 19, 2006)

MPB comes from both sides of your family, its a myth that it only comes from your mothers side.

Nolvadex definately makes it worse. Some people find that nizoral helps, il let you guys know in few weeks


----------

